# I wonder what they're really selling



## goldsilverpro (Feb 13, 2014)

Probably a book.

4 hours from right now. I'm so excited I can hardly wait.

https://secure.survivallife.com/landing/gold-webinar/


----------



## Palladium (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in! :twisted: 

I haven't had any fun in awhile and i look forward to meeting Perry the Gold Guy just an average Joe.


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 13, 2014)

I can't believe it, I would have paid $500 even $1000 for this, but they gave me a limited spot for free! I can't wait to learn how to make $1,000,000 in 30 days with gold!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sharkhook (Feb 13, 2014)

I will just wait for someone to tell what they are selling. :mrgreen: 

I think I have and am finding some good info right here, at least sound enough to spend that time doing some thing useful, like reading those older posts.


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 13, 2014)

I missed the webinar.... please, please, please someone fill me in on what I missed!?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 13, 2014)

I didn't do it. I didn't get in early enough. So, what were they selling? Did anyone learn anything? We need a good summary of the presentation.


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 13, 2014)

I really wanted to watch, for entertainment value, but got busy and missed it. 

I hope palladium dangled the string in front of the cat so he can fill us in!?


----------



## Palladium (Feb 13, 2014)

They wanted me to install 3rd party software to watch it.

Nope!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 13, 2014)

sharkhook said:


> I will just wait for someone to tell what they are selling. :mrgreen:
> 
> I think I have and am finding some good info right here, at least sound enough to spend that time doing some thing useful, like reading those older posts.


The old stuff is as good as the new stuff. Nothing is "old news" on this forum. I would guess that 90% of every thing known about gold and silver refining is found somewhere on this forum. No where else on the internet can you find even 10% of what you can find on this forum. And all you have to do is find it.


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 13, 2014)

Palladium said:


> They wanted me to install 3rd party software to watch it.
> 
> Nope!



And there's the catch!


----------



## Palladium (Feb 14, 2014)

If you wanted to selectively target a class of people for trojans that would be a good way.


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 14, 2014)

Palladium said:


> If you wanted to selectively target a class of people for trojans that would be a good way.


But I thought "Trojans" were there to stop unwanted consequences :shock:


----------

